
New Apple Patent Shows iPhone 6 Dispensing Ice Cream - holman
http://zachholman.com/2011/02/new-apple-patent-shows-iphone-6-dispenses-ice-cream/
======
patrickgzill
No pistachio flavor. Less ounces produced than a Kitchen-Aid ice cream maker.
Lame.

------
headShrinker
This is just an example of a corporation shoring its bets. If it ever chooses
to go in this direction it had better have a patent, and even then, 4
companies will sue Apple for having a similar idea that they patented. Just
one example of how a corp is to function when the patent system is completely
broken.

